# Looking for fishing partner, I got the boat



## Vosstxhntr (Mar 27, 2014)

My son and I are heading out to lake conroe in the morning to try a little catfishing. Looking for a partner that wants to fish in the morning for a couple hours. I'm not the best fisherman so hopefully you can show me where to fish. i got a pontoon boat, al you need to do is bring your gear. Send me a pm if you are interested. Thanks


----------

